# back to skool.. time to have no life!



## Mouse (Aug 26, 2009)

I start classes in less than a week. 

I expect I will be painfully busy. this semester is gonna suck hard because I'm taking all those classes I avoided taking for the past 2 years 

so, I'm gonna say "check ya later, folks!" because I probably wont be online much if it's not for class work. 

wish me luck. 

I'll probably peek in once in a while but I doubt I'll be posting much, if at all. if you really got something to say to me, PM me or email incompletefailure @ Yahoo. com and I'll hit ya back.


----------



## connerR (Aug 26, 2009)

Godspeed!

That's all I have to say. School, for me, was arduously boring.


----------

